# Help needed for Graphic/web design PC Configuration



## thydigit (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Friends,
I am planning to upgrade my CPU. Please suggest me a config tats best suits my need listed below. Thanks in advance.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
*--Web/graphic designing. Softwares used mostly: Adobe PS, AI, Flash, Dreamweaver, Cinema 4D. Others: Skype, Kaespersky, Gtalk et.,*
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
*--YES*
3. What is your MAX budget?
*-- 20 - 30k*
4. Planning to overclock? 
*--Not sure*
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
*--Windows 7*
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
*--500GB (already ahving one)*
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
*--Nope. Already haing a monitor*
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
*-- 4*
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
*--Assembler*
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
*--Within 15days*
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
*--Yes*
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
*--No*
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
*Coimbatore. Yes(Preferring online purchase)*
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
*Only CPU is needed*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 11, 2010)

Intel core i5 760 @ 9.8k
MSI H55M-E33 @ 5.5k
2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4.6k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB @ 5k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k
CM elite 310 @ 1.5k

Total - 29.1k


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 11, 2010)

An AMD counterpart from my side.
.
Phenom II X6 1055 @ 10.5k 
.
Gigabyte 880GA UD2H @ 4.5k
.
2 X 2 GB Daynet 1333 MHz DDR3 C9 @ 3.4 (1.7 x 2)k
.
Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
.
MSI 5770 @ 9.4k
.
CM elite 310 @ 1.5k

.
Total - ~32k
.
This will be more than sufficient.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 11, 2010)

Those apps are not that much efficient to use 6 cores. As intel performance is better in such cases, i suggested intel. Also he is not into gaming so hd5770 wont be needed. Just to help in image editing and all hd5670 is sufficient. Avoid those dynet rams.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 11, 2010)

^^  the i5 looks better than the AMD setup.


----------



## thydigit (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you jaskanwa singh, tod_frog09 & Sam.shab for your suggestions. But shall i go for AMD X6 just in case if i upgrade to latest Adobe suite version, say CS5? Will that be useful for future versions?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 12, 2010)

not at all..amd x6 is not useful for you..
will you use premier pro??


----------



## thydigit (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, planned to learn in near future - Premier/Aftereffects.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 13, 2010)

How about...
.
Phenom II X6 1090T @ 13.8k 
.
Gigabyte 880GA UD2H @ 4.5k
.
2 X 2 GB Daynet 1333 MHz DDR3 C9 @ 3.4 (1.7 x 2)k
.
FPS Saga II 400W / Gigabyte 80+ 460W @ 2k
.
MSI 5670 @ 5k
.
Local cabby @ 0.9k

.
Total - 29.6
.
I still dont think dynet RAM suck so much to not be able to handle simple office work.
Besides, the cafe i go to has 20 gaming pcs working of dynet memory and none of them has given any trouble assuch, (from last 3 years, i may add)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 13, 2010)

^^as i said before 1055t is a waste for him so why spend 4k more on another 6 core.
he doesnt need 6 cores..those apps are not so demanding and x6 will perform lower in them.
also its not good to get the cheapest possible ram. get gskill for 2.3k which is much better..


----------



## thydigit (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks for your inputs, i am finalizing

Intel core i5 760 @ 9.8k
MSI H55M-E33 @ 5.5k
2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4.6k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB @ 5k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k
CM elite 310 @ 1.5k

I will check the prices here and see how much it differs. Also is there any site where i can order online the above mentioned. Now am checking in *www.deltapage.com. Right now I cant go out since i met an accident few months ago. So preferring online purchase.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^if the best of AMD processory is finely under his budget, and when that AMD CPU performs only *slightly* less than intel, which obviously is not so futureproof, then I dont see any reason why he shouldnt go with 1090t.
Besides,as the apps get more per core and thread defined, I think futurefproofing is more important rather than running after few notches in current scenairo.
Think about it, an intel dual core or Athlon x4 would easily handle the 'web designing' and what not.
But still we mention the best in business.
Thats what I am doing.
.
Anyway, I still would tell op to wait and see what other users think before buying the rig.
.
Regarding RAM, 2.3 -1.7 = 0.6 x 2 = 1.2k.
If op thinks 1.2k is worth the difference between gSkill & daynet's performance, he can definitely get gskill.

Oops!
Again by the time i was done posting, op made his choice..
Oh well.
@op - get well soon bro.
anythinginit.com
primeabgb.com.
I dont remember more, but i'll suggest you to check as many websites as you can and pick one which sells the cheapest.


----------



## thydigit (Oct 13, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> ^^^if the best of AMD processory is finely under his budget, and when that AMD CPU performs only *slightly* less than intel, which obviously is not so futureproof, then I dont see any reason why he shouldnt go with 1090t.
> Besides,as the apps get more per core and thread defined, I think futurefproofing is more important rather than running after few notches in current scenairo.
> Think about it, an intel dual core or Athlon x4 would easily handle the 'web designing' and what not.
> But still we mention the best in business.
> ...



I can wait. But i dont have much knowledge with the hardwares. Now using AMD so i opted for amd at first, but JS suggested i5 and i too checked the benchmark results in anandtech, i leaned to intel i5. Now i am :fluriod-confused3:


----------



## vwad (Oct 13, 2010)

@ toad_frog 

Can you please give link to the motherboard on Gigabyte site ? Cant seem to find the exact match as to what you have written ? Is the mobo said by you the same which has SB710 as south bridge ?


----------



## thydigit (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks toad_frog but am still in confusion to choose which?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 13, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> ^^^if the best of AMD processory is finely under his budget, and when that AMD CPU performs only *slightly* less than intel, which obviously is not so futureproof, then I dont see any reason why he shouldnt go with 1090t.
> Besides,as the apps get more per core and thread defined, I think futurefproofing is more important rather than running after few notches in current scenairo.
> Think about it, an intel dual core or Athlon x4 would easily handle the 'web designing' and what not.
> But still we mention the best in business.
> ...



have you seen future!! the software development is super slow as compared to hardware. you see 6 cores processors and most apps still using 2 cores or so.
the performance difference is not very less. it is significant!!
also gskill and dynet comparison like you have done is useless!!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2010)

well we have a problem here............ :S

@OP
look bro
both rigs looks fine to me
its upon u to decide

i agree to both guys above
JASSY for his comment-the software development is super slow as compared to hardware

TOAD for his comment-AMD CPU performs only slightly less than intel, which obviously is not so futureproof, then I dont see any reason why he shouldnt go with 1090t.

now TOSS a coin bro


----------



## thydigit (Oct 13, 2010)

@piyush120290
Yes bro, i will select one config by looking which suits with my budget ! Currently usign AMD and i am thinking to go again for it. "ll update soon.

Also I have another query, I bought Creative soundblaster 5.1 audio card after installing it i cant use ny front jacks to use headphones. Is there any way i can use  both of them in the new rig?


----------



## thydigit (Oct 15, 2010)

any advice guys?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2010)

regarding sound card- i dunno

regarding rig setup- toss a coin


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 16, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> have you seen future!! the software development is super slow as compared to hardware. you see 6 cores processors and most apps still using 2 cores or so.
> 
> the performance difference is not very less. it is significant!!
> 
> also gskill and dynet comparison like you have done is useless!!



Comeon man, go easy on me and my tech view. I kno my tech knowledge is way way low than yours. It sparsly exists.
I mean we all have rights to keep our points. Share what we feel. Finally its op's choice to make. I never said my rig is better than yours or vice versa.
I just kept my point and wrote what I think.


----------



## vwad (Oct 16, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> *NO!*, DOnt toss the coin. If it lands staright up (bollywood,anyone?) op might get an intel cpu with amd board.





I will say go for AMD


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 17, 2010)

@ toad_frog09

my reply in red:-b



toad_frog09 said:


> Comeon man, go easy on me and my tech view. I kno my tech knowledge is way way low than yours. It sparsly exists.
> I mean we all have rights to keep our points. Share what we feel. Finally its op's choice to make. I never said my rig is better than yours or vice versa.
> I just kept my point and wrote what I think.



oh buddy i am no tech expert here, yup i agree that we all have right too speak...and its op to decide


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^like i said bro, no hard feelings or grudges.


Keep up the good work btw.


----------



## asingh (Oct 18, 2010)

Guys please keep comments non personal. Refrain gender/sexual innuendo.

Thanks.


----------

